# When do they go on sale?



## Nuieve (Aug 20, 2009)

Googling didn't help. When are they hitting the dealerships?


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Coupes in USA? TT and TTS next summer*

Rumors say the roadsTTers at the same time but I've seen no credible source.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

The TT/S and TT/S Roadster will launch at the LA Auto Show this November. Sales for the TT will start the beginning of 2015, with the TTS summer time of 2015.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

There's still time for us to convince them to bring a manual.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

That ship has sailed. DSG's all around


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*What's your source?*



quattive said:


> The TT/S and TT/S Roadster will launch at the LA Auto Show this November. Sales for the TT will start the beginning of 2015, with the TTS summer time of 2015.


Granted I have not talked with my dealer GM in a few months but the last word he had was summer of 2015 for TT/TTS coupes. None of the US media Mk 3 reviews I've seen published recently mention an earlier date. While the roadster is being shown as several Fall auto shows, I've seen no credible source for a sale date. If the roadster has the same lag from auto shows to US sales as the coupe, the roadsters won't be here until CY2016.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

Jman5000 said:


> That ship has sailed. DSG's all around



Thank god! I cant wait to finally get my hands on a TTRS with a proper dual clutch! Guess my TTS will have to hold me over for a few more years......


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Hey I'm in Toronto.

Looking forward to negotiating the hell-on-earth  that is the 401 late-day when I head to Windsor. Putting the DSG in auto mode will make it a little better


----------



## Frosty_spl (Aug 4, 2003)

The US got the S3 about the same time as Europe didn't we? Why would we get the TT a year later?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

JPAV8S4U said:


> Thank god! I cant wait to finally get my hands on a TTRS with a proper dual clutch! Guess my TTS will have to hold me over for a few more years......


SAME HERE! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

GaBoYnFla said:


> SAME HERE! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Going to be a sweet day when I put the deposit in!! Im sure Audi is aware of the loss of sales due to manual only TTRS's in NA. I know without a doubt that id have one in my garage if they were here....


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

No updates on this?

I'll be getting a new car soon so adding the TT to the pool list would be nice.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Converted2VW said:


> No updates on this?
> 
> I'll be getting a new car soon so adding the TT to the pool list would be nice.


Given how lagged AoA is behind the rest of the world I wouldn't expect deliveries before June of next year. I don't think there have even been any deliveries in the UK yet so Audi is definitely taking its time ramping production.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Agree*



JohnLZ7W said:


> Given how lagged AoA is behind the rest of the world I wouldn't expect deliveries before June of next year. I don't think there have even been any deliveries in the UK yet so Audi is definitely taking its time ramping production.


The AoA announcement for the LA Auto Show stated that the TT and TTS coupe and the TT roadster (no S) would be sold in the US in CY 15 as a 2016 model. No start date was given but probably summer. I've talked with several sources and there is no information on when the TTS roadster and TTRS would be sold in the US, if at all. While the Mk 3 is nice, I'd only trade my Mk 2 roadster early for an S or RS roadster. I'm bummed.

P.S. There is a credible rumor that AoA will bring a Mk 3 to 2014 TT West in April for test drives by participants, as they did for the prototype Mk 2 TTS and TTRS (both of which were crushed for junk shortly thereafter).


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> P.S. There is a credible rumor that AoA will bring a Mk 3 to 2014 TT West in April for test drives by participants, as they did for the prototype Mk 2 TTS and TTRS (both of which were crushed for junk shortly thereafter).


I would have crushed them after that crowd got their mitts on them too


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Might be too late in the year for my personal situation. May just need to look into the Golf R release date


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Road and Track reports the TT will go on sale by summer 2015


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

3rd quarter is what I am being told now by an Audi insider. I sell Audi's and can ask the right people and sometimes they will answer me.

I am planning on the TT being my next car and got some pretty cool ideas in my brain for it.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

I ordered via my dealer white TTS, S-tronic 24.10.2014. Before 1.4.2015 is not possible to get car from factory. This note I know today via my dealer. 
I am from Slovakia...
Now I am looking for 20" wheels. Factory wheels are horrible ... Yours tips?


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

cila said:


> I ordered via my dealer white TTS, S-tronic 24.10.2014. Before 1.4.2015 is not possible to get car from factory. This note I know today via my dealer.
> I am from Slovakia...
> Now I am looking for 20" wheels. Factory wheels are horrible ... Yours tips?


Sounds great but I hope the roads are smoother where you live than around here with those 20 inchers.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, I agree that our roads are bad but view on car with small wheels is worse 
Wheels make car its my idea. 
I have had a lot of wheels on my cars. The best was 19" now I like change it to 20". First I must correct ET and this work not easy. I want keep original size tyre 255/30/R20"
I wait on some realy pictures now I find mainly photoshop views include factory photos.


----------

